
Docker 1.6: Engine and Orchestration Updates, Registry 2.0, and Windows Client - bfirsh
http://blog.docker.com/2015/04/docker-release-1-6/
======
mpdehaan2
I'm finding that the distinction between Swarm, Compose, and Machine is not
_immediately_ obvious. Docker would probably benefit to "you should use this
when", kind of logic, between the two.

Clearly, Swarm is the lightweight "cloud" thing (yay!), but if I'm deploying
to Swarm, do I use Machine or Compose? Etc.

Possibly too many nouns would be made simpler by a single command line tool
with subcommands, that were less skeomorphic, and instead were named after
what they did.

Just my two cents, but the documentation needs to explain a bit more of the
basics at a high level before going into the weeds, IMHO.

The other gotcha page is "if I'm on Amazon", when would I want to use swarm,
if at all, when I had ECS, and how much remains relevant? I'm guessing not so
much still applies, but perhaps I'm wrong.

Another good article would be what parts of these new tools remain relevant if
I'm using, say, CoreOS (fleet), Kubernetes, or Mesos, or OpenStack with
Docker. I'm not saying the others are better, it's just difficult to visualize
how they interplay.

~~~
chatmasta
Maybe they should adopt the same content marketing strategy of Digitalocean:
pay $100 per article for "how to" tutorials targeting specific use cases.

~~~
afarrell
I can't tell if you are snarking or not, but I find DigitalOcean's support for
documentation to be helpful and haven't yet really noticed a quality problem.

~~~
benologist
It's a real content marketing campaign DO has been doing for years and it's
made their website slightly more popular than Hacker News according to Alexa.
Lots of startups could learn from this.

[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/get-paid-to-
write](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/get-paid-to-write)

~~~
cheepin
Add an 'e' to the end, and it makes a lot more sense!
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/get-paid-to-
write](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/get-paid-to-write)

~~~
benologist
Thanks!

------
languagehacker
I've got a bone to pick with the new Docker Compose.

Take a look at this issue:
[https://github.com/docker/compose/issues/495](https://github.com/docker/compose/issues/495)

Back in January I went through the effort of outlining a solution that was
approved by the maintainers before implementing it. After I provided a PR, I
responded to revision requests by the maintainers, and still haven't seen this
change go into the project.

It's a simple change. If this feature isn't the architectural direction Docker
wants, they need to close the issue and reject the pull request, instead of
changing the project over and over again so that I have to maintain a PR
that's over three months old.

Very uncool.

~~~
msane
The fact that it's still open probably means it is under some level of serious
consideration. It was opened before they released Machine (and Swarm?) so
maybe they just didn't know how/when it should fit in until the dust settles.
Agree that they could have said something to this effect though.

------
XorNot
So I'm not sure I like Docker so much anymore. In most ways the systemd-nspawn
system seems _a lot_ easier to use practically and to move into normal host
deployment. The docker model shines when it comes to image setup, but the
runtime and management aspects leave a lot to be desired.

~~~
eropple
So I work in this space and, I'll be honest: I'd never seen systemd-nspawn
before. I'm interested. Thanks for the heads up.

------
omni
So excited for Registry 2.0, the slowness of the current registry is a real
pain point. Anyone who writes an article benchmarking the two against each
other will receive my upvote.

~~~
Sirupsen
We put our registries behind a caching Nginx, also has the nice side-effect of
HA if you push to all of them.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Behind ELBs with S3 as the backend store is where its at :)

~~~
omni
That is actually how I'm deployed right now. Still pretty slow, and S3 has its
own downsides (mostly you can get false 404s after you've pushed an image but
before it's fully propagated).

~~~
toomuchtodo
> and S3 has its own downsides (mostly you can get false 404s after you've
> pushed an image but before it's fully propagated).

Only happens in us-east-1 due to it having eventual consistency (whereas all
other S3 regions have read-after-write consistency). Use another region and
the false 404s will go away.

[http://shlomoswidler.com/2009/12/read-after-write-
consistenc...](http://shlomoswidler.com/2009/12/read-after-write-consistency-
in-amazon.html)

------
bsrx
The logging drivers reduce a major production pain point - standardized
centralized logging that doesn't require modifying the underlying image.

Docker has a bad security reputation; this is one more step in the right
direction.

~~~
ploxiln
It's crazy that (until now) docker always logged stdout/stderr to a file, and
never rolled it. Without a separately configured logrotate (in copy-truncate
mode), these log files will grow without bound, until the container is removed
(usually replaced).

~~~
amouat
Reminds me of the day I foolishly did "docker run -d debian yes" so I could
play with some of the inspection commands. I forgot about it and an hour later
it had eaten nearly all of my hard disk space...

------
ekidd
I've been several docker components heavily, on a real system. This was the
state of play just prior to the Docker 1.6 announcement:

\- Docker registry, the old pre-2.0 version: I hate it. It's incredibly slow,
and it raises lots of errors.

\- Docker 1.5: Mostly stable and usable if you're on the right kernel,
occasionally does something weird.

\- docker-machine (from git): Very nice for provisioning basic docker hosts
locally or on AWS. Nice feature: it's capable of automatically regenerating
TLS certificates when Elastic IP addresses get remapped.

\- docker-compose 1.1.0: Kind of a toy, but a fun toy, and it generally did
what it advertised.

\- docker swarm: With docker-compose 1.1.0 and docker 1.5, it was pretty much
unusable. Simply running "docker-compose up -d" twice in a row was enough to
make it fail with random errors.

I'm going to re-evaluate swarm with docker 1.6 and the new docker-compose.

------
tracker1
Yay for a windows docker client... though, I'm already just SSHing to a server
with docker on it.

My workflow is pretty much a samba share to my account directory in an ubuntu
server, and a couple SSH shells on said server... easy enough to edit/run that
way. (though my VM image started crashing, I'm now just remoting to an actual
hardware server).

------
languagehacker
Oh cool, another change to fig/docker-compose that doesn't include the most
requested feature:
[https://github.com/docker/compose/issues/495](https://github.com/docker/compose/issues/495)

As the person who wrote the PR for its solution and have been waiting for it
to get merged for months, this is super, super frustrating.

If you guys don't want to put the logic in, reject the PR and close the issue
as won't fix. Quit stringing the community along.

~~~
omni
Did you really need to grind your axe in two separate comments on the same
story? The first was sufficient.

~~~
languagehacker
Whoops, sent it when HN went down and didn't think it had posted.

------
beagile
Everybody who is interested in test-driving Docker 1.6 in a really easy and
fast way and has a Raspberry Pi lying around should have a look at our
prepared Docker SD card image.

Get it here: [http://blog.hypriot.com/post/docker-1-6-is-finally-
released-...](http://blog.hypriot.com/post/docker-1-6-is-finally-released-
into-the-wild)

~~~
jimmcslim
Not sure if images on the registry also support the new labels functionality,
but that might be a way to avoid to obvious image architecture (x86 vs ARM)
issues.

------
mjhea0
See Docker 1.6, Compose 1.2, and Machine 0.2 in action at
[https://realpython.com/blog/python/dockerizing-flask-with-
co...](https://realpython.com/blog/python/dockerizing-flask-with-compose-and-
machine-from-localhost-to-the-cloud/)

Cheers!

------
jfoutz
I still don't understand multiple host networking. I'm not sure if i'm missing
something super obvious, or if it's just complicated. I like the openvswitch
approach, but it's a pretty traditional approach, and won't really work on
aws/gce. Weave seems super neat, but i still want the option to run on
aws/gce, and weave (afaict) precludes that.

Ambassador containers i guess? I dunno. There's just no easy answer.

~~~
bboreham
Weave Network works great on AWS, GCE, Azure, your laptop, ... Pretty much
anywhere you can run a (privileged) container, you can run Weave.

Here's some use-cases for each (and in one case both!):

[http://weaveblog.com/tag/gce/](http://weaveblog.com/tag/gce/)

[http://weaveblog.com/tag/aws/](http://weaveblog.com/tag/aws/)

Did you mean to write something else? I would love to know where you got that
idea.

Note: I work for Weaveworks.

> Weave seems super neat

Thanks!

~~~
jfoutz
Wow. that looks really great. I'll check it out this weekend.

> Thanks!

no, thank you!

------
chatmasta
Any possibility of a boot2docker equivalent for windows, i.e. run docker in
minimal linux VM? Seems like this would open new possibility for distributing
client side apps via docker containers. Cross platform apps with http frontend
would be viable with easy tooling around VM and docker.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
You won't run windows docker images on a linux host. That's not how docker
works.

If you're looking for a minimal _windows_ host for VMs and containers, that's
"nanoserver" in the works:

[http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-
systems/mic...](http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-
systems/microsoft-s-stripped-down-nano-server-is-on-the-way-1290666)

[http://www.infoworld.com/article/2909650/devops/microsoft-
na...](http://www.infoworld.com/article/2909650/devops/microsoft-nano-server-
and-the-future-of-devops.html)

~~~
chatmasta
Doesn't boot2docker run images on a linux host? It boots a minimal Ubuntu VM
in virtualbox. How would that be different on windows?

~~~
ahmetmsft
Boot2Docker also comes with a docker client for Windows. In that case you
don't have to run or install VirtualBox at all. You can just point it to your
existing Docker host.

------
ftcHn
Does anyone know if/when AWS will support docker on Windows?

~~~
flurdy
I am sure there may be one but I don't quite see any reason for running Docker
inside a Windows VM in AWS?

Run Docker with ECS or with Machine with EC2, or any native linux VMs. Adding
another abstraction layer seems pointless. Unless it is for Azure.

